
Robinhood is down this morning - webo
https://status.robinhood.com/incidents/2c2n5ml0ymm9
======
ascales
Really not a good look right before market open... Especially considering the
conditions over the past week.

WSB has some hot takes
[https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreetbets/comments/fcczde/robi...](https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreetbets/comments/fcczde/robinhood_is_down/)

------
enilakla
It's been finicky for a while now, but now its been down for over 1.5hrs, and
of course given the market conditions...

Lots of retail getting taken out this morning

------
whb07
I bet 99% of the engineering team is half asleep at every open (9:30 AM EST).
Probably reached enough size to start moving the HQ to NYC.

My wife's macbook becomes unresponsive whenever this site is accessed.
Probably something to do with the aptly named "threads.js" file they load.

